# Miller's Ferry Crappie Tourney & Jackpot Derby



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

Big Fish Crappie Tourney on Miller's Ferry Lake (Wilcox County, Alabama) on April 19th and a 30-day crappie derby with $60,000 in tagged fish, from $25,000 in value to $100 in value.

Info at www.wilcoxareachamber.org


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

i will be sure to post pictures of the winning fish. I'm shooting for the 25,000.00 fish but will settle for the highest money on biggest fish. i going back to my honey hole where i caught my big one after thanksgiving and catch his grandaddy.

I'll let you all know how it goes. Thankfully the tourney is during spring break and we already have a spot reserved at Millers ferry campground with a dock on it. 

Yep I cant wait my boys are fired up too we have a pot going here in our family who is gonna get the big one.

Wish us all luck


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

we are going up there this weekend for our first time and then again on april 19th. When do the crappie start bedding? I dont really know anything about the area. Used to hunt up that way. Thanks


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

i have no idea when they will be bedding i mostly fish for them in the winter months. This will be new for me as far as fishing for them in warmer months. 

All I can tell you is i use live minnows and you have to find just the right depth. I use bobber stoppers for that works great for me. When i caught the big one i have posted on here it was the week of thankgiving and i caught him in about 22 ft of water. They are supposed to like headinginto shallow water around stumps and brush to bed up. There are some nice sites on the web to help you ouy with bedding times and such. I found some great info in an old issue of Florida Sportsman :http://www.gameandfishmag.com/fishing/crappies-panfish-fishing/gf_aa036104a/ 

Good Luck to you and yours.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Crappie1962

I will check out this website. I have cuaght them on the bed in Lake Talquin and had a blast. Good luck.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Later part of this month or next the weather should be just right for crappie to spawn. Hit the shallows of the banks with a beetle spin or live minners& have fun. Wish I were back up in Alabama fishing Millers Ferry with ya.I use to fish Al river by Montgomery & my favorite was Lake Eufaula. Sure miss those days. Only fished millers a couple of times butI know it holds some mean crappie. Wish you well during the tournament.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

It is Crappie Derby time at Miller's Ferry Lake in Wilcox County Alabama! The fish are almost on the banks to spawn and the fishing is going great! Check out this excellent article on Miller's Ferry crappie fishing.... http://www.outdooralabama.com/oaonline/ferrycrappie08.cfm


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

What size fish do you think it will take to win some of that money. All the fish we caught last weekend were in 5-10ft of water. We used jigs and beetle spins only.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

This was the first day of the tourney and the winning fish this day was 2. 29 lbs.

It will be going







for sometime. When we were up there it was hard fishing. caught a few but nothing to brag about. Weather was all messed up.

here are some pics from







the marina at Millers ferry.


----------

